# Need a really good fat burner



## N21 (Jul 14, 2011)

Alright, so i was bulking, i went from 158 to 195 in 2 months, ive been off cycle for 3 months now the only problem was that when i was bulking i lost my 6 pack. So now im cutting and I want to know what is the best fat burner that burns fat but keeps current or even builds more muscle at the same time? Right now I have a 4 pack goin on and i want to get rid of my lower abdominal fat and get a nice clean cut 6 pack


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2011)

albuterol.


----------



## GMO (Jul 14, 2011)

N21 said:


> Alright, so i just finished bulking, i went from 158 to 195 in 2 months, the only problem was that when i was bulking i lost my 6 pack. So now im cutting and I want to know what is the best fat burner that burns fat but keeps current or even builds more muscle at the same time? Right now I have a 4 pack goin on and i want to get rid of my lower abdominal fat and get a nice clean cut 6 pack


 

If you cut too soon after a bulk, you are going to lose a great deal of the muscle you just gained. Your body needs to become accustomed to carrying around all that extra weight before you start cutting down.

My advice is to stay in maintenance mode for a few months, then start cutting. ECA is an excellent fat burner BTW.


----------



## N21 (Jul 14, 2011)

GMO said:


> If you cut too soon after a bulk, you are going to lose a great deal of the muscle you just gained. Your body needs to become accustomed to carrying around all that extra weight before you start cutting down.
> 
> My advice is to stay in maintenance mode for a few months, then start cutting. ECA is an excellent fat burner BTW.



Ive been off cycle for 3 months


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 14, 2011)

I've tried several, and you just can't beat ECA.  I have even used Clen, and didn't get any better results than the standard EC stack.


----------



## N21 (Jul 14, 2011)

jmorrison said:


> I've tried several, and you just can't beat ECA.  I have even used Clen, and didn't get any better results than the standard EC stack.



when you say ECA, is BPI Sports Roxylean ECA what your talking about?, and with ECA do you keep your muscle and just burn fat?


----------



## bwrag (Jul 14, 2011)

ephedrine,caffiene, and asprin. gorillajack has good prices and fast delivery. I have lost a ton of wieght using it I dont use the asprin though, start bruising alot.


----------



## N21 (Jul 14, 2011)

bwrag said:


> ephedrine,caffiene, and asprin. gorillajack has good prices and fast delivery. I have lost a ton of wieght using it I dont use the asprin though, start bruising alot.



i read you can get a heart attack form the ECA stack... lol


----------



## Resolve (Jul 14, 2011)

Orbit's running a sale right now - Purchase Combustion and get some PES Shift for free.  Just use the code freeshift

Here are some links if you want to read up on 'em, they've both been getting great feedback.

BPS Combustion: Discount BPS Combustion

Fat Loss and Energy :: PES Shift (90caps) -


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 14, 2011)

N21 said:


> i read you can get a heart attack form the ECA stack... lol



*Evidence of serious harm is based only on self-reports of uncontrolled use by supplement users; when EC has been used as medically prescribed or in controlled studies, evidence of cardiovascular risk has not been proven*

I would imagine that you could have a heart attack from just about any stimulant.  There is more scientific research and real world application of ECA backing up its safety (if used responsibly) and effectiveness than any other thermogenic in the world.  Here are a few articles with information and dosage.

ECA stack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bodybuilding.com - The ECA Stack!

The ECA Stack

Hope this helps.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2011)

we have had great feedback on LeanFuel Extreme


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 14, 2011)

However don't lean on a fat burner to do the work. Your diet, training & cardio are your foundation.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2011)

yup a fat burner might give you a 5-10% edge at most, diet is key.


----------



## |Z| (Jul 14, 2011)

Some good ones have been mentioned... I'd also suggest either PES Alpha T2 and Erase or maybe PES Shift with some DS Adrenalean. For stand alone, I'd say IForce Adipoxil or even Gaspari Phenorex. Lean Xtreme is another great addition to any of these for cortisol control.

If you are cool with prohormones, PP's AndroLean is crazy good


----------



## N21 (Jul 15, 2011)

what do you guys think about stacking BPS Combustion, Alpha-T2 PES, Shift PES and Phytoserms 347? or is that too much?


----------



## Resolve (Jul 15, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> However don't lean on a fat burner to do the work. Your diet, training & cardio are your foundation.



Definitely.  The best thermo can't make up for a lousy diet.  Supps are the icing on the cake to make an already solid cutting program more endurable/efficient.



N21 said:


> what do you guys think about stacking BPS Combustion, Alpha-T2 PES, Shift PES and Phytoserms 347? or is that too much?



You don't need Alpha-T2 and Shift; I'd just do one or the other.  Considering Shift is free with Combustion right now, I'd go with Shift.

Phytoserms would not be my first choice for a test booster, but that's personal opinion.


----------



## N21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Resolve said:


> Definitely.  The best thermo can't make up for a lousy diet.  Supps are the icing on the cake to make an already solid cutting program more endurable/efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alright, and what test booster would you prefer than? cause i definitly want to use one


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, since you ignored me on the ECA thing, this is probably wasted, but test boosters are generally considered inconsistent at best, or garbage at worst.  That said, I think IM sells one that has generally favorable reviews
IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: Ultra Male Rx


----------



## N21 (Jul 15, 2011)

jmorrison said:


> Well, since you ignored me on the ECA thing, this is probably wasted, but test boosters are generally considered inconsistent at best, or garbage at worst.  That said, I think IM sells one that has generally favorable reviews
> IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: Ultra Male Rx



i didnt ignore it bro, i took it into consideration. n thats not necessarily true, i had really good results with Novedex XT, i gained more from it than i did with a prohormone cycle. but anyway, how would i take ECA if i decide to do it, jsut go out and buy ephedrine, caffeine, and aspirin?


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2011)

I am not claiming that they are garbage.  I used T-911 and I _*think*_ I got results from it.  That's why I will call them inconsistent at best.  You will also see a lot of people that are a lot more educated and informed than I am who will explain why they are completely bunk.  Bottom line is that if they work for you, then hell yes use them.  Even the so called-placebo effect can give you a bit more boost, or maybe you respond well to them.

For me as far as the ECA stack goes, I buy my Primatene from wally world for about 9-10 bucks.  Each tablet has 12.5 mg of Ephedrine.  I also get my caffeine from WM as "Jet-Alert" for about 3 bucks.  200mg per tablet.  As far as Aspirin, the jury is really still out on whether or not it helps at all, or how much to take.

2xPrimatene
1xCaffeine
1xAspirin

3 times per day.  Although the first couple days you may want to stick with 1 Primatene tablet per dose as you can get pretty jittery on it if you don't tolerate stims well.

Personally I only use this stack for about 2 weeks at a time because you acclimate to it pretty quickly.  But the results are not inconsequential.  If your diet/training is on point, you WILL see faster fat loss using this stack.


----------



## N21 (Jul 15, 2011)

jmorrison said:


> I am not claiming that they are garbage.  I used T-911 and I _*think*_ I got results from it.  That's why I will call them inconsistent at best.  You will also see a lot of people that are a lot more educated and informed than I am who will explain why they are completely bunk.  Bottom line is that if they work for you, then hell yes use them.  Even the so called-placebo effect can give you a bit more boost, or maybe you respond well to them.
> 
> For me as far as the ECA stack goes, I buy my Primatene from wally world for about 9-10 bucks.  Each tablet has 12.5 mg of Ephedrine.  I also get my caffeine from WM as "Jet-Alert" for about 3 bucks.  200mg per tablet.  As far as Aspirin, the jury is really still out on whether or not it helps at all, or how much to take.
> 
> ...



alright thanks, ill probably try this out


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 15, 2011)

For a straight stand alone I like Recreate and then Oxyelite Pro, both from Usp labs. The Fat Loss stack from Primordial is a great base to start with and Androlean. Androlean is a prohormone and something that can help you in your quest to get those last 2 abs and possibly gain muscle.


----------



## njc (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd go with Ephedrine/Caffeine


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jul 18, 2011)

jmorrison said:


> I am not claiming that they are garbage. I used T-911 and I _*think*_ I got results from it. That's why I will call them inconsistent at best. You will also see a lot of people that are a lot more educated and informed than I am who will explain why they are completely bunk. Bottom line is that if they work for you, then hell yes use them. Even the so called-placebo effect can give you a bit more boost, or maybe you respond well to them.
> 
> For me as far as the ECA stack goes, I buy my Primatene from wally world for about 9-10 bucks. Each tablet has 12.5 mg of Ephedrine. I also get my caffeine from WM as "Jet-Alert" for about 3 bucks. 200mg per tablet. As far as Aspirin, the jury is really still out on whether or not it helps at all, or how much to take.
> 
> ...


 
I buy Bronkaid 25mg of Ephedrine, and Vivarin 200mg of caffine! Works like a champ!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> However don't lean on a fat burner to do the work. Your diet, training & cardio are your foundation.



this^ ....and STRIKE HD-8!


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 18, 2011)

I got results from Acetyl L-Carnitine but then again my diet on fats and sugars was limited to none and I was going 20mins of low impact cardio twice a day. I dropped from 202 to 186. Totally shredded down. 

I dont like stims and found this to be a good alternative. Bulk Acetyl L-Carnitine (ALCAR) Powder


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 18, 2011)

I tried the L-Carnatine during my last cut, and I have to say that I got some serious results, but I was also using clen/ECA/yohimbine/T3, so I just don't know how much of an impact it had, but definitely worth giving it a shot to add it into your program.


----------



## N21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Alright, so if i do the eca stack, im probably not going to include the aspirin becasue i dont see the need for it. but how would i keep my muscle intact without losing any but just getting rid of my stomach fat?


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 18, 2011)

You need to stay in a _*reasonable*_ caloric deficit, while continuing to lift heavy and get enough protein.  Keep in mind that ENOUGH protein means at least 1.5g per lb of bodyweight.  So if you are 200lbs you need to be getting in at least 300g of protein daily.  You will still lose SOME muscle, but you can minimize the losses this way.


----------



## aalester85 (Jul 18, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> For a straight stand alone I like Recreate and then Oxyelite Pro, both from Usp labs. The Fat Loss stack from Primordial is a great base to start with and Androlean. Androlean is a prohormone and something that can help you in your quest to get those last 2 abs and possibly gain muscle.


 
Recreate and OEP are 2 of my favorites on a cut, really give me an extra kick in the a$$ that I need when I'm dieting....will adding a prohormone really help if they're considered to be "inconsistent"? Never tried stacking one with fatburners


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

alpha t2 is the best fatburner i have ever used bar none.i love that stuff.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2011)

N21 said:


> Alright, so if i do the eca stack, im probably not going to include the aspirin becasue i dont see the need for it. but how would i keep my muscle intact without losing any but just getting rid of my stomach fat?



You'll still lose some muscle no matter what, unless you're chemically optimized. Keep the protein at 1.5g per pound of lean mass. Add extra fish oil as well.


----------



## oufinny (Jul 18, 2011)

GMO said:


> If you cut too soon after a bulk, you are going to lose a great deal of the muscle you just gained. Your body needs to become accustomed to carrying around all that extra weight before you start cutting down.
> 
> My advice is to stay in maintenance mode for a few months, then start cutting. ECA is an excellent fat burner BTW.



I like this and what you can do is try lean gains intermittent fasting at maintenance and drop your cals on non-workout days.  This is better than any fat burner out there and you will maintain your hard earned muscle.  In the two months you are on it, I imagine your six pack will return.  The first week you may need a stim in the morning to make it until about 12-1 PM for your first meal but you will still eat at maintenance so you will be full and have no issues shortly after you start.  PM me if you want to know more.


----------



## jbzjacked (Jul 18, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> I buy Bronkaid 25mg of Ephedrine, and Vivarin 200mg of caffine! Works like a champ!


 
This... always works for me. Bronkaid comes in a 60 pk.


----------



## N21 (Jul 19, 2011)

jbzjacked said:


> This... always works for me. Bronkaid comes in a 60 pk.



it says "Do not use this product unless a diagnosis of asthma has been made by a doctor" i dont have asthma, so i there any bad effects from it?


----------



## jimm (Jul 20, 2011)

increased cardio and less calories?


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 20, 2011)

good info in here =)


----------



## ksundry77 (Jul 20, 2011)

jimm said:


> increased cardio and less calories?


 
LOL this! 
I like Recreate too, was looking for something with a lower stim effect though (no way could I touch an ECA stack)


----------



## N21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ohhh, would i have to cut carbs too or no? cause i wouldnt be looking forward to cutting my carbs at all


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 21, 2011)

Nah, you don't have to, it just makes it easier for some people (myself included).  Some people like to cut fats, some carbs.  Built can explain this a lot better.


----------



## R1balla (Jul 21, 2011)

First key for losing fat is proper diet. if you want to add a fat burner, there are many solid options out there. i personally like Dermatherm


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've finally come across a fat burner that not only helps me with energy but appetite. I'm on my first week of BPS Combustion and can't believe the energy it gives as a natural flow instead of a straight burst and then gone deal. I feel less bloated as well, and it's not expensive which really helps. OrbitNutrition has it and they had a deal that gives you PES shift as well.


----------



## PRIDE. (Jul 24, 2011)

*Synthetek!*

Synthetek has some amazing fat burning products!

Check out their Syntheselen and Synthetine. A great fat burning combo!


----------



## J4CKT (Jul 25, 2011)

N21 said:


> i read you can get a heart attack form the ECA stack... lol



If you abuse *ANY *stimulant then it becomes a possible consequence. As long 
as you use them conservatively you will be fine.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 25, 2011)

gaspari spirodex is supposed to be real good, haven't tried it myself. 
ALRI Poison is a great one - only had about 20 sample packs but was great for blunting appetite and definitely heated me up and melted some fat off.
ALRI also has Lean Dreams I think it's called, can't really speak to its fat burning as i've only taken it while taking ECA, but it helped me sleep and i definitely got lean while using it, just cant say how much is attributed to the LD vs the ECA
and IronMagLabs has LeanFuel Extreme which i've only had a couple caps of when my friend was running it, but felt a good, lasting energy and my friend lost about 4% BF during his cut with LF Ex


----------



## |Z| (Jul 25, 2011)

^^gaspari spirodex is a great stimulant and really killed my appetite. the weight loss was due to how easy it was to diet on spirodex. Seriously... so much energy and no appetite haha. Not really many fat burning ingredients in there (Phenorex does that for yah) but combine spirodex with PES Shift or DS Lean Xtreme and/or Erase and you will drop those pounds like no other as long as you hit the right macros!


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm getting some real good results in both endurance and strength off this BPS Combustion and Anabeta stack.


----------



## N21 (Jul 27, 2011)

anybody know any good topical fat burners? like i said before, the only problem area is my abdominals


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi I was reading through these posts, Does the EAC stack that you can buy basically at walmart, work better then Clenbuteral. I ordered clen it just hasnt arrived. Also can I add the clen to the stack, or should I replace the ephed?


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 11, 2011)

Does the asprin have anything to do with its ability to thin your blood?


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 12, 2011)

I was looking up some info on the eca stack. I found a article that said the aspirin is for thinning your blood to let the "e" and "c" be more effective.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Poison or Hyperdrive Hardcore by ALR. They're slightly different but the best out there!


----------

